# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  سوال در مورد janTracker و مدیا پلیر

## shaghayegh_6113

سلام 
من داشتم در مورد Track bar  تو سایت جستجو می کردم که به کامپوننت janTracker  بر خوردم .
آیا کسی میدونه که چه طور میشه از نمایش Value  روی این کامپوننت جلوگیری کرد (وقتی Posion مدیا پلیرم رو به value این کامپوننت میدم تا همراه با مدیا پلیرم حرکت کنه ، روی Button  اش مقدار Value رو نمایش میده )
یه سوال دیگه :
من تقریبا 200 تا فایل صوتی دارم که می خوام اگر کاربر نام فایل رو نداد این 200 تا به طور پشت سر هم توی مدیا پلیرم اجرا بشه و وقتی هم که تموم شد دوباره از اول اجرا بشه
کسی میدونه واسه این کار باید چی کار کنم ؟؟
البته تمام فایلهام هم به ترتیب نام گذاری شدند مثلا F_1  تا F_200

----------

